# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  [Livre] Programmer Objet avec Oracle - Concepts et pratiques

## Invit

*Programmer Objet avec Oracle
Concepts et pratiques*
**



> Introduits dans Oracle 8 en 1997, les concepts objet se sont renforcs et enrichis  travers les versions 9i et 10g. Cet ouvrage explique clairement, par le biais de nombreux exemples, comment mettre en uvre chacun de ces concepts. Les types et tables objet, l'hritage, les rfrences, les collections (simples et multiniveaux) et les mthodes PL/SQL sont tudis.
> L'volution d'un schma et les vues objet sont galement compltement dcrites. Un chapitre est consacr aux extensions objet de l'API JDBC d'Oracle et  l'outil de mapping JPublisher. Les nouveauts objet de la dernire version, Oracle 10g, sont dtailles. Cet ouvrage s'adresse principalement aux programmeurs Oracle et aux dveloppeurs objet (C++, Java, Delphi, Visual Basic). Enseignants et tudiants y trouveront des exemples pdagogiques illustrant chaque concept ainsi que des exercices thmatiques.
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

